# I dont have a clue!



## Bigg081 (Feb 19, 2013)

Received some wood from a local cabinet shop. The owner is up in years and has had a pile of scraps sitting collecting dust that he finally went through and pick out what he wanted. I was given the rest. Unfortunately he cant remember what types of wood a few were....thus I need the help of the WoodBarter family. 

Kevin....feel free to resize if needed. I tried to make them a decent size to be able to see. 

Thanks to everyone for the help/input

Wood #1
[attachment=18670][attachment=18671][attachment=18672]

Wood #2
[attachment=18673][attachment=18674][attachment=18675]

Wood #3 (My guess is white oak, but cabinet shop owner says no)
[attachment=18676][attachment=18677][attachment=18678]


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wood #4
[attachment=18680][attachment=18681][attachment=18682]


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2013)

wood #3 is some kind of oak (probably some form of white oak) --- yeah, given the size of the rays I think it has to be some form of white oak

#1 might be canary but that's just a guess --- the FACE looks like canary but the other two pics don't. Which, if any of the 3, have correct color?

#2 looks familiar but I can't place it at the moment. OK, now I remember what it reminds me of: NIANGON --- but that's probably not it; niangon is pretty obscure

#4 might be sapele or sipo or mahogany, but those are just loose guesses


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 19, 2013)

phinds said:


> wood #3 is some kind of oak (probably some form of white oak)
> 
> #1 might be canary but that's just a guess --- the FACE looks like canary but the other two pics don't. Which, if any of the 3, have correct color?
> 
> #2 looks familiar but I cant' place it at the moment



I did wipe all down with water to let the color show. I cant promise that the pics are perfect color but its the best I could do with my iPhone.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't recognize 1 or 2, but 3 is white oak as Paul says but I don't know which one. #4 is going to be tough just because it's quartersawn and won't look anything like it would if plain sawn.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I don't recognize 1 or 2, but 3 is white oak as Paul says but I don't know which one. #4 is going to be tough just because it's quartersawn and won't look anything like it would if plain sawn.



I was positive it was white oak. Its gorgeous too. Not all of it has very much figure but I love the grain. Make regular ole oak seem plain.


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> I did wipe all down with water to let the color show. I cant promise that the pics are perfect color but its the best I could do with my iPhone.



Uh, does it not show up on your screen as the flat cut pic having one color and the other two having WAAAYYYY different color? That's why I asked, and now I ask again ... which of the two different colors, if either, is the color of the wood?


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 19, 2013)

phinds said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > I did wipe all down with water to let the color show. I cant promise that the pics are perfect color but its the best I could do with my iPhone.
> ...



The first picture of wood #1 is the closest to the natural.


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> The first picture of wood #1 is the closest to the natural.



In that case it probably IS canary.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome. So #1 is Canary and #3 is White oak. Anyone have any guesses on #2 and #4??? 

Could #4 be Sapele? I know they use it at the cabinet shop but just not sure.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bump Bump Bump.


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Bump Bump Bump.



So what is that? ... the noise it makes when you whack yourself over the head with one of them? 

dude ... chill out; it's only been a couple of hours.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 19, 2013)

Shane - Wood #4 looks somewhat like Merbeau. I am probably wrong on the spelling on that... It is a really hardwood that comes from the pacific rim. Cold weather slow growth. I have laid Merbeau hardwood floors in my entire house. It holds up extremely well to the shepherds nails. If you look at my avatar at the floors you will see it. Where did you source this wood? Merbeau isn't common to run across but you can special order it. I had to order some rough cut to make matching stair treads out of. #4 looks a lot like my stair treads.
Scott


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 19, 2013)

phinds said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Bump Bump Bump.
> ...



Not when I hit myself over the head...that is more like a thud and hollow.

Sorry I got anxious. I dont like the idea of making something with wood that Im not sure of the type. Im sure its not the end of the world but just me.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 19, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Shane - Wood #4 looks somewhat like Merbeau. I am probably wrong on the spelling on that... It is a really hardwood that comes from the pacific rim. Cold weather slow growth. I have laid Merbeau hardwood floors in my entire house. It holds up extremely well to the shepherds nails. If you look at my avatar at the floors you will see it. Where did you source this wood? Merbeau isn't common to run across but you can special order it. I had to order some rough cut to make matching stair treads out of. #4 looks a lot like my stair treads.
> Scott



I agree that it does kinda look like it. Proper spelling is Merbau...so you were very close. I can barely spell my own name let alone some exotic wood species. 
Your whole house!?!?!? Im sure that was super cheap. It is pretty dense hard wood. Kinda heavy but not super.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes - This is kind of heavy but not super heavy. Paul would be the one to give a nod to merbau. I have some finished pieces of flooring left as well as a few cutoffs of unfinished. I can take some pictures tomorrow if you like.


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2013)

I have to agree that merbau is a good guess, but I think the gowth rings are more pronounced on #4 than is usual for merbau. Check the end grain shot against the merbau end grain on my site.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

phinds said:


> I have to agree that merbau is a good guess, but I think the gowth rings are more pronounced on #4 than is usual for merbau. Check the end grain shot against the merbau end grain on my site.



You cantankerous old fart you are replying to our members way too soon. Make them wait a little while longer - your last reply was WAYYYYY too fast! 

:gigglesign:


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 19, 2013)

I goonna guess that number 4 is koa. It has that shiny gold look


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 20, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Yes - This is kind of heavy but not super heavy. Paul would be the one to give a nod to merbau. I have some finished pieces of flooring left as well as a few cutoffs of unfinished. I can take some pictures tomorrow if you like.



Pictures would be great. A box full of them would be better.....
Def like to see a confirmed piece.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree that merbau is a good guess, but I think the gowth rings are more pronounced on #4 than is usual for merbau. Check the end grain shot against the merbau end grain on my site.
> ...



KEVIN!!!! Let him fuel my anxiousness. Its good for me.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jdaschel said:



> I goonna guess that number 4 is koa. It has that shiny gold look



I dont think this is Koa. I lived in Hawaii and had the opportunity to use Koa fairly often. I def could be wrong tho.


----------



## phinds (Feb 20, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> I dont think this is Koa. I lived in Hawaii and had the opportunity to use Koa fairly often. I def could be wrong tho.



I agree ... little to no chance that this is koa


----------

